

Google's biggest enemy: Europe, not China - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15528/googles_biggest_enemy_europe_not_china

======
va_coder
I hope the US Commerce Dept is standing firm with Italy on this. If a man
drinks Italian wine and crashes his car into mine, can I sue the Italian wine
maker? No? Well then why can Italy sue Youtube for someone else's video when
they are doing a pretty good job of cracking down on copyright violations?

~~~
pierrefar
So if someone sells a gun to a minor and that young person goes on to commit a
crime, is the seller liable under the law? IANAL but I would guess yes.

My point is that there is a spectrum of how crimes bring liabilities to people
not involved in the crime itself. The trick is to where to draw the line. I
think where Italy put the line is very wrong, and I am very interested in
finding a more sensible place for the line.

~~~
Frazzydee
Yes, liable for selling a gun, but not for murder.

------
DenisM
Every time I criticize Google I get downmoded, but this has to be said:

Google needs to be scrutinized and not any less than Microsoft was. This
obviously applies to anti-trust, but also to user's privacy and publicity
rights - something that was never a problem with Microsoft due to different
nature of their business.

For example, if you are being defamed on Youtube, what kind of recourse do you
have? You could take the long route of finding the culprit and suing them, but
if the video is still up there the damage would continue to happen every day.
Unless pressure is applied to Google to handle such situation they won't do
anything because there is absolutely no financial motive for them.

